# unique spellings for brianna? updated, middle name??



## leiapaulsen

Hey everyone, hope you are all doing wonderful! I already have names picked out for our baby, we have Jaycen Michael for a boy, and Brianna Lyn for a girl. I really like unique spellings and I am trying to come up with some cute variations for Brianna, can you help? Thanks!!! :hugs:


----------



## SammieGrace

Breahna, Bryanna, Breana, Briannah


----------



## dunlapangel

Breanna, Breanne, Breeanna, Breeanne, Breena, Briahna, Briana, Briane, Brianna, Briannah, Brianne, Briauna, Briaunna, Brieanna, Brienna, Brienne, Bryana,Bryanna, Bryauna, Breayanna.


----------



## SuperKat

BrieAnna 
BreaAnna 
Breyana 
Brihanna 
Breaunna


----------



## leiapaulsen

Thanks guys! Think I like Bryanna the best. Now can I get your opinion on the middle name pretty please? Either Bryanna Lyn or Bryanna Nicole...

:hugs:


----------



## fairy_gem

Bryanna Nicole.

x


----------



## abc123x

My best friend spells it Bryanna. I always liked that.

For a middle name, I like Nicole.


----------



## SammieGrace

I think that Bryanna is great. Both of the middle names are nice, but I think I would go with Nicole. Either would work though... :flower:


----------



## mandarhino

Keep in mind your daughter will have to spell her name to people for the rest of her life because it is not the standard spelling of Brianna. You may like unique spellings, she may not if she has to constantly correct people. 

Unique spellings don't make names unique. They're still the same name, but it does increase the likelihood that people will pronounce it wrong when reading it or spell it wrong when taking down details. 

I have a name that has two common spellings that start with different letters. I always have to say what letter my name starts with. That's not a big deal as the rest of the name is spelled the same, regardless of what letter it starts with. If I constantly had to spell my entire name, or correct peoples' assumptions of the spelling of my name, it would get a lot more annoying.


----------



## RubyRainbows

It "looks" pretty... but I would pronounce "Bryanna" like "Bryan" -- In my opinion, the "B-r-y" would not make a "Bree" sound! :shrug:

Bree Anna Nicole
BrieAnna Nicole

I prefer just Brianna, personally!

I think Brianna Nicole sounds pretty... but maybe it "flows" so well... bc we are used to hearing "Anna Nicole Smith" together... iykwim?

Brianna Lyn is also pretty! How about Bria Nicole/Brea Nicole or Brooklyn Nicole as alternatives?


----------

